# Quiet filter for 75gl?



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a marineland penguin hob filter that is so freaking shaky loud even after maintenance. I had a underwater 20 gallon kicker on the tank for the other end and it is pretty quiet. its right next to the seating area in the main room so rattling next to my ear... what do you recommend for a better filter that is quiet? I don't know much about canister filters regarding the sound but know they are well recommended, is there one that is reasonably priced and what kind of set up do you need to go with it, does it come with all the piping? Thanks


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Look for a good used condition canister. I've found Eheim to be the quietest. Can get good ones for <$100


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

Eheim are the quietest ones out there. If you ask 5 people you will get 6 different opinions on which one is the best filter. I have all Eheims and never had any issue or noise. So my opinion is, they are worth the money. All canisters come with all the hoses and hook ups you need.


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I had eheim ecco pro and it is very quiet. I only switched to hob because the plastic clips on the handle keep breaking every time i open it for cleaning.


----------



## Martina (Jul 30, 2015)

Sounds good, thanks for the help!


----------

